# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Onregelmatige menstruatie

## Anoniem18

Hallo,

Ben een meisje van 18 jaar,ben al meer dan 6 maanden niet ongesteld geworden.. ik werd op me 13e ongesteld.. maar toen ook al onregelmatig maar het heeft nooit zo lang geduurd, de arts heeft me toen de pil voorgeschreven, heb de pil 3 weken lang geslikt en nou zit ik 5 dagen in me stopweek en nog steeds niks.. :Frown:  .. ben nog maagd, Weet iemand wat er mischien aan de hand kan zijn.. ben echt wanhopigg en bang dat ik mischien later niet zwanger kan worden.

----------


## Anoniem18

niemand...??????????

----------


## Petra717

Anoniem18, 

Geef mensen de tijd om te reageren. 

sterkte, 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Je bent nog jong meisje en dan komt het heel vaak voor dat je menstruatie onregelmatig is...maar maak je aub niet zoveel zorgen...zwanger raken heeft niets te maken met menstrueren,wél met je ei-sprong!
Waarschijnlijk zit je nu met teveel stress omdat je niet ongesteld wordt en wordt je juist daarom niet ongesteld!
Is dit de eerste pil-strip,of gebruik je de pil al langer?
Als het de eerste is moet je het nameliik gewoon wel een paar maanden tijd geven!!

Geen zorgen maken meisje...alles komt vanzelf wel ok!

Sterkte,grtjs Agnes

----------

